# Specialized Big Hit 2 Mod.2008 Rechnung Größe M - DH/FR



## x-Timmey-x (2. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe meine Big Hit 2 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330429360999&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Artikelnummer:330429360999

Einfach anschauen Fragen stellen oder direkt kaufen


----------



## x-Timmey-x (4. Mai 2010)

push


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

